# How to find real Social Networking?



## desigac (Nov 2, 2010)

I need to get real information about Social Networking websites here.  Which will help us to get real friends from this forum.  I would like to share some ideas about Internet and Networking here because i need to get more information about the best facility to work them.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 2, 2010)

I will tell you but you can't tell it to others because its a "real" social networking website and speaking from experience


Spoiler



Welcome to Facebook


----------



## arescool (Nov 15, 2010)

@sorcerer ... lol  funny


----------



## saliha (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi...

Nowadays social networking has become a punchline. 
When we think of Facebook and MySpace, we picture teens and college students throwing sheep, sending virtual flowers and playing Mafia-themed games. We certainly don't picture a productivity tool that can improve performance and cut costs...
Even these sites are used for business purpose also..


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 24, 2010)

@ *sorcerer* - .....still laughing...!!


----------



## Garbage (Nov 25, 2010)

saliha said:


> Hi...
> 
> Nowadays social networking has become a punchline.
> When we think of Facebook and MySpace, we picture teens and college students throwing sheep, sending virtual flowers and playing Mafia-themed games. We certainly don't picture a productivity tool that can improve performance and cut costs...
> Even these sites are used for business purpose also..



You might want to try LinkedIn


----------



## astateoflogic (Feb 5, 2011)

Well I personally have no use for most of the social networks today.  As said earlier its all games and apps and quizzes that people throw at each other.  I actually am so tired of it I made my own social network without that crap and try at least to create an environment where people are 'actually' discussion and having real conversations.  The site is A State of Logic if anyone wants to check it out.


----------



## desigac (Feb 8, 2011)

Is chokut the best choice for Social Networking site?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 9, 2011)

@Sorcy & the_title_of_the_thread,


----------



## satyamy (Feb 9, 2011)

ohh social networking
did anybody heard of this site, nothing is better than this

```
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum
```


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 9, 2011)

satyamy said:


> ohh social networking
> did anybody heard of this site, nothing is better than this
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 9, 2011)

satyamy said:


> ohh social networking
> did anybody heard of this site, nothing is better than this
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 9, 2011)

the title of the thread is


> How to find *real* social networking


my answer would have been try google.com and find it
but since you are stressing for the real deal :thinking:
okay here's the big secret


Spoiler



get your a** off the couch and get out of your home, you'll find "real"


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 10, 2011)

> get your a** off the couch and get out of your home, you'll find "real"





Next Similar topic would be :

How to find a real Matrimonial site?

How to find a real Dating site?

How to find a real Homosexual site?

and goes on....


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 10, 2011)

^^^hehehe too much.


completely agree with funkysourav...you can't find real on internet...it's there, outside the door


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 10, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> ^^^hehehe too much.



Might happen, if someone started to answering these questions, seriously...


----------

